# New Cichlid Pix



## Little Waffen (Mar 13, 2004)

Just a few new pics of our Africans. Enjoy
View attachment 72275

View attachment 72276

View attachment 72277

View attachment 72278

View attachment 72279

View attachment 72280


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

nice setup, man


----------



## polomax24 (Jun 14, 2005)

Cool thank! U can add more fish in there as long you have the proper filtration.


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Very nice colors, making me want to get back into cichlids


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

nice variety you have there


----------



## Little Waffen (Mar 13, 2004)

polomax24 said:


> Cool thank! U can add more fish in there as long you have the proper filtration.
> [snapback]1149257[/snapback]​


I said we have enough in there already. There are a sh*t load of babies swimming around. Trust me there is plenty of filteration in there.


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

sweet lookin setup and fish


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

That is one very colorfull tank









Great looking set up and good choice of fish, my compliments


----------



## Little Waffen (Mar 13, 2004)

Well I guess me working at Shark Aquarium does pay off hehe!


----------

